# Cubing Identity Crisis



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 20, 2021)

Watch this video to find out how to get free shoutouts and more!

Discord: https://discord.gg/2sT2pqsU


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 24, 2021)

Submit q&A questions here or on the discord server that i will use in a qna today.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

fun vid!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2021)

#Throwback

Fun vid, definitely gave me a tiny wave of nostalgia.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

ProStar said:


> #Throwback
> 
> Fun vid, definitely gave me a tiny wave of nostalgia.


Yeah lol. Glad u liked it!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 26, 2021)

ahh... The old days of trying to beat akinator.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

lmao forgot it was a thing. I tried max park and dylan Wang (Jperm) and it worked after one wrong guess.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> fun vid!


Really funny! Highly enjoyable!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Really funny! Highly enjoyable!


thank you!



Nir1213 said:


> ahh... The old days of trying to beat akinator.


kinda impossible now... he didnt get phil yu tho


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 27, 2021)

Interesting channel and discord.

Happy cubing!

By the way @Mr. McCubing , the discord link in your signature has expired.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 29, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> By the way @Mr. McCubing , the discord link in your signature has expired.


oh... let me fix that... thanks for letting me know...sorry for the late reply



abunickabhi said:


> By the way @Mr. McCubing , the discord link in your signature has expired.


fixed thanks again!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> fixed thanks again!


It expires every 48 hours i think


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jan 30, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> It expires every 48 hours i think


I made it so it will never expire


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry I dont really keep this updated. here r my latest uploads: 




And this one: 




Also I made a shorts channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRf0vfdaSTj1ULLj80jWcHg/
and the only vid on it so far:


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Also I made a shorts channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRf0vfdaSTj1ULLj80jWcHg/
> and the only vid on it so far:


not the most flattering thumbnail . I like the logo though


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 11, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> not the most flattering thumbnail . I like the logo though


yeah lol. i will work on them more.



DNF_Cuber said:


> not the most flattering thumbnail . I like the logo though


and it conveniently made it so my eyes were closed


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 12, 2021)

100 year old Feliks. 

Isn't he 25 years old currently?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 12, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 100 year old Feliks.
> 
> Isn't he 25 years old currently?


Yes.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 13, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Yes.


Oh cool, I got confused for a second.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Oh cool, I got confused for a second.


The video was me putting his face through an old person filter.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 21, 2021)

This was kinda nostalgic for me cuz one of my first vids was a stop motion. any ways kinda cool to watch.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 24, 2021)

Happy National Dog Biscuit Day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 1, 2021)

What r ur thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 1, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> What r ur thoughts?


i agree with pretty much everything you say


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 1, 2021)

Klickbait Kubing King lol
I agree. He changed the name of that Quitting cubing video btw


----------



## Tabe (Mar 1, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> What r ur thoughts?


So your #2 reason for disliking him is that he took a break from uploading? How does that make sense?

I couldn't stop looking at the shadows from your ceiling fan, LOL.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i agree with pretty much everything you say





Tabe said:


> So your #2 reason for disliking him is that he took a break from uploading? How does that make sense?
> 
> I couldn't stop looking at the shadows from your ceiling fan, LOL.


I feel like if u have 100k subs u should say if ur taking a break.

Will turn the fan off next time



SH03L4C3 said:


> Klickbate Kubing King lol
> I agree. He changed the name of that Quitting cubing video btw


OK.


----------



## Tabe (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> I feel like if u have 100k subs u should say if ur taking a break.
> 
> Will turn the fan of next time


I mean, besides the obvious "yeah, but he doesn't owe you anything", it just seems like a weird thing to dislike someone for. Be irritated by for like a quarter of a second? Sure. But "dislike"? C'mon.


----------



## pyrapyravince (Mar 2, 2021)

cut out the "umms" and the "uhs"
and talk more clearly

sounds like youre talking but you dont want your parents to hear.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

pyrapyravince said:


> sounds like youre talking but you dont want your parents to hear.


lol. ok i willwork on it


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 2, 2021)

Tabe said:


> So your #2 reason for disliking him is that he took a break from uploading? How does that make sense?





Tabe said:


> I mean, besides the obvious "yeah, but he doesn't owe you anything", it just seems like a weird thing to dislike someone for. Be irritated by for like a quarter of a second? Sure. But "dislike"? C'mon.


I’m in agreement here. This video did not help you @Mr. McCubing build credibility. If someone chooses to not upload for a 
period of time that’s their choice...they don’t owe you and explanation or need to explain their circumstances. To expect that level of detail from an entertainer is immature, petty, or just plain old entitlement.

I’m not trying to be unnecessarily rude to you but you if post a video with a fundamentally negative voice towards a prominent member of the community your criticism should atleast be well founded...atleast if you want us to take you seriously. I’ve got my own reasons for not enjoying all of Cubing Encoded’s videos but his content sure has more value than this post!

I’d suggest tucking your tail between your legs and not taking this much further.


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

what annoys me is the video is only 60 seconds long but could've been 15 (I have this problem with my videos as well)


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> what annoys me is the video is only 60 seconds long but could've been 15 (I have this problem with my videos as well)


U would have rather watched 15 min?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> I’m in agreement here. This video did not help you @Mr. McCubing build credibility. If someone chooses to not upload for a
> period of time that’s their choice...they don’t owe you and explanation or need to explain their circumstances. To expect that level of detail from an entertainer is immature, petty, or just plain old entitlement.
> 
> I’m not trying to be unnecessarily rude to you but you if post a video with a fundamentally negative voice towards a prominent member of the community your criticism should atleast be well founded...atleast if you want us to take you seriously. I’ve got my own reasons for not enjoying all of Cubing Encoded’s videos but his content sure has more value than this post!
> ...


This entire video was my opinion. I appreciate u saying your opinion (after all, I did ask for it). The video was not meant to build credibility, because, again, I was not stating facts, I was stating my opinion. And your right, he doesn't owe anyone anything, but even now, (esp. If I had 100k) I would tell people if I would not be posting for a while. Why would I do that? Well, if I would have liked for other people to do it, it would not make sense for me not to do it. That would be hypocrisy. If you don't mind, what are your reasons for not liking his videos?


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Seems as if my more controversial vids are my highest performing ones lol


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> This entire video was my opinion. I appreciate u saying your opinion (after all, I did ask for it). The video was not meant to build credibility, because, again, I was not stating facts, I was stating my opinion. And your right, he doesn't owe anyone anything, but even now, (esp. If I had 100k) I would tell people if I would not be posting for a while. Why would I do that? Well, if I would have liked for other people to do it, it would not make sense for me not to do it. That would be hypocrisy. If you don't mind, what are your reasons for not liking his videos?


Solid triple post. 

I generally enjoy his content but he sometimes doesn’t enunciate and often talks too fast for me to easily comprehend.

I understand you’re not trying to build credibility with your video; My point was that it sort of reflects negatively of you to post a criticism vid that’s not thoroughly thought out or well presented. Yea you can play the opinion card and you can obviously say whatever you want on your channel.

This whole discussion is small potatoes anyway. *Unwatch thread*


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Well guess that's over...I don't understand why some people can't accept that people have different opinions... And yes, I did think about my reasons, and in *my opinion* they were valid reasons for disliking a channel.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

IK people with over 5m subs who have gone inactive for a while (months) without saying anything


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> IK people with over 5m subs who have gone inactive for a while (months) without saying anything


Dang. Who?


----------



## Icubez (Mar 2, 2021)

im on mr.mccubings side, but lets save this for the cubing argiument thread


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Icubez said:


> im on mr.mccubings side, but lets save this for the cubing argiument thread


Kinda has turned in to that hasn't it? I'm fine with ending it there unless someone else wants to start in in the argument thread.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Kinda has turned in to that hasn't it? I'm fine with ending it there unless someone else wants to start in in the argument thread.


I officially end this.
Here are the legal tems: 





argument end


ARGUMENT END AAIII JUST WANNA EEND THIS




docs.google.com


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I officially end this.
> Here are the legal tems:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. lol. Any video ideas?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I officially end this.
> Here are the legal tems:
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Not happening. Not clicking. Nope.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 2, 2021)

Glad to see this video, I have always really hated his videos,


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Nope. Not happening. Not clicking. Nope.


Why? I think there is a spot for you to sign. U need to sign the document


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Why? I think there is a spot for you to sign. U need to sign the document



Because I know exactly what's gonna happen when I click on it


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

"It's good to have strong opinions on things that don't really matter." J Carlin, 2019. I agree with this cuz in the end does it matter what we think on Cubing Encoded? Where as if we debated on politics...nvm let's not start that.



ProStar said:


> Because I know exactly what's gonna happen when I click on it


Idk what u mean. It is. Very important that u sign this end of argument doc



ProStar said:


> Because I know exactly what's gonna happen when I click on it


U don't think it's a Rick roll do u!? U really think that @SH03L4C3, such a kind and loving member of the cubing community, would stab u in the back and Rick roll u? How dare u


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Idk what u mean. It is. Very important that u sign this end of argument doc





Mr. McCubing said:


> U don't think it's a Rick roll do u!? U really think that @SH03L4C3, such a kind and loving member of the cubing community, would stab u in the back and Rick roll u? How dare u



You got rickrolled by the link, didn't you?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> You got rickrolled by the link, didn't you?


its a freaking google slides. just sign


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> its a freaking google slides. just sign



Mhm sure. My advanced (one high school level class) knowledge of psychology shows me that you are clearly "upset" (for lack of a better word; I'm not saying you're seriously angry), which would likely happen if you *had* tried to rickroll me and I hadn't been fooled


Get nerd-ed


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> You got rickrolled by the link, didn't you?


No. It's a Google slides presentation. In the upper right corner there is a spot for u to sign. I put my signature in the bottom right where it told me to.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Mhm sure. My advanced (one high school level class) knowledge of psychology shows me that you are clearly "upset" (for lack of a better word; I'm not saying you're seriously angry), which would likely happen if you *had* tried to rickroll me and I hadn't been fooled
> 
> 
> Get nerd-ed


 "I swear you guys are allergic to peace"

-- Sub1Hour


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> No. It's a Google slides presentation. *In the upper right corner *there is a spot for u to sign. I put my signature in the* bottom right *where it told me to.



Contradiction?



ProStar said:


> Mhm sure. My advanced (one high school level class) knowledge of psychology shows me that you are clearly "upset" (for lack of a better word; I'm not saying you're seriously angry), which would likely happen if you *had* tried to rickroll me and I hadn't been fooled
> 
> 
> Get nerd-ed



In addition, you have a rickroll in your signature (I didn't click it, I used inspect element), which is proof that you attempt to rickroll people, thus influencing me to be wary of any links you post, especially suspicious ones


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> In addition, you have a rickroll in your signature (I didn't click it, I used inspect element), which is proof that you attempt to rickroll people, thus influencing me to be wary of any links you post, especially suspicious ones


I do?
Where?
Can you please show me


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Not a contradiction. It literally says *u* sign in the upper right and *i* sign in the bottom right shoelace signed in the bottom left


ProStar said:


> Contradiction?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I do?
> Where?
> Can you please show me



"Tapatalk" links to a rickroll


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 2, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Because I know exactly what's gonna happen when I click on it


it's a rickroll. I checked


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> it's not a rickroll. I checked


Think that's what he meant


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> U would have rather watched 15 min?


reading comprehension


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> reading comprehension


Please elaborate


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Please elaborate



"what annoys me is the video is only 60 seconds long but could've been 15"

what could 15 here be referring to? try reading the sentence out loud.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> "what annoys me is the video is only 60 seconds long but could've been 15"
> 
> what could 15 here be referring to? try reading the sentence out loud.


Oh whoops lol.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi Everybody! The release of the WOW Cube is very exciting! It is a Rubik's Cube game console! This is the first video of a new series I'm doing called, "Rubik's Cube Meets..." These videos will be about a cube that brings a new aspect into the world of cubing. For example, today's video is about WOW cube, a Rubik's cube game console! Enjoy!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 5, 2021)

wow


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 5, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> wow


Thats what I said. Very cool, huh?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Hi Everybody! The release of the WOW Cube is very exciting! It is a Rubik's Cube game console! This is the first video of a new series I'm doing called, "Rubik's Cube Meets..." These videos will be about a cube that brings a new aspect into the world of cubing. For example, today's video is about WOW cube, a Rubik's cube game console! Enjoy!


interesting


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 12, 2021)

New Video. Pretty good. Give it up for... Mr. McNoobing


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> New Video. Pretty good. Give it up for... Mr. McNoobing


cheeyee is correct though. ( From looking at your thumbnail and not watching the video, apologies if you were saying that isn't a thing noobs say)


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> cheeyee is correct though. ( From looking at your thumbnail and not watching the video, apologies if you were saying that isn't a thing noobs say)


True just was throwing out weird spelling and pronunciations


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 12, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> cheeyee is correct though. ( From looking at your thumbnail and not watching the video, apologies if you were saying that isn't a thing noobs say)


actually in chinese it's pronounced more like tsee yi


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> actually in chinese it's pronounced more like tsee yi


That's how tingman says it


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 12, 2021)

Sneak peek at tomorrow's video:


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> actually in chinese it's pronounced more like tsee yi


ya, but chee yee is how most american cubers consider it correct


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Sneak peek at tomorrow's video:


my brother has that. Its really good, but XMT10 is slightly better in my opinion (same company)


----------



## qwr (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> actually in chinese it's pronounced more like tsee yi


that's more a canto pronunciation. mandarin is ch sound.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> that's more a canto pronunciation. mandarin is ch sound.


i lived in china for a good half year where everyone spoke mandarin. they pronounced "q" as "ts" more strongly than "ch"


----------



## qwr (Mar 12, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> i lived in china for a good half year where everyone spoke mandarin. they pronounced "q" as "ts" more strongly than "ch"


idk where you lived because it can vary a lot by region but it is definitely a strong ch sound. if you _really _don't believe me then there is IPA guide _ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:IPA/Mandarin?wprov=sfla1_


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 13, 2021)

New video. Give it up for Ad•her•on medicine lube.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 19, 2021)

Posting soon! This is so cool!!!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 31, 2021)

Did anyone else do finger on the app? I mainly did it for the video.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks to @Zain_A24 for sparking the inspiration a while back. (I got his permission)




This was a very fun video to make!
It is apparent that people don't enjoy my videos because, 
1. I have gained 0 subscribers in the last 28 days
2. my views are plummeting.
So I would like to ask, *what videos do you want to see?*


----------



## qwr (Apr 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Thanks to @Zain_A24 for sparking the inspiration a while back. (I got his permission)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tbh these skits make no sense to me


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> tbh these skits make no sense to me


In what way?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 3, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Thanks to @Zain_A24 for sparking the inspiration a while back. (I got his permission)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I can tell from you channel, there are a few problems holding you back.

1. Lack of focus: Your content seems to be all over the place in terms of types of videos. Focus on a specific type of cubing video or style, and it will help you grow. It's ok to divert from that type of video occasionally, but right now the videos you make just seem random.

2. Confusing/Random/Hard to Follow/Disorganized/Unscripted videos: It's painfully obvious that you don't script your videos or do much planning. Not scripting or organizing your videos is fine for some types of content, but not the stuff that you are currently making. This lack of organization leads to a confusing, messy, and hard to follow video. I honestly agree with @qwr that a lot of your skits and other video don't make a lot of sense.

3. Not being professional: In my opinion, your videos are not very professional. I'm not expecting you to have an amazingly high quality setup or anything, but there are some things that you can do to GREATLY improve the video. First, stop filming in random places. Even if it isn't super fancy, at least create _some_ kind of consistent setup. It will literally be 10x better than filming in random places including a car. Second, improve the audio quality. Consider either getting a mic or literally just talking louder. Right now it seems like you are whispering some kind of secret to us.


I hope this doesn't sound too rude.


----------



## qwr (Apr 3, 2021)

I agree with everything @Nmile7300 says. Another easy to fix point: putting the camera directly on the table is not a very good angle for cubing. Even ten years ago cubers on youtube realized it. You can use a tissue box or use a jank setup like mine with a selfie stick wedged in place with a drawer. 



Mr. McCubing said:


> In what way?



Other than the alliteration, the concept of Fix It Feliks doesn't make sense to me. What does a hammer have to do with him? Why does he show up? 
In general, the storyline of the skit is not interesting, because it is essentially you have a problem and then it is magically and immediately fixed, meaning it's over in under a minute. A good storyline has some kind of conflict or challenge that the protagonist must overcome. 

Example storyline: @Faz will only fix your cube if you can get a sub 10 single. You try really hard doing many solves but you can't get it. Then Jayden Mcneill appears to give you his wise advice and you go on a training montage. But youre really close but still can't do it, so you decide to fake a solve. But Feliks tells you the solve wasn't legit and then finally reveals the secret of zeroing, letting you get a legit solve.

In that ridiculous story, there was some challenge and some kind of goal the characters were working towards, and there were also references to popular cubing ideas as nods to the audience. 

The dry cube doctor parody has more going for it, because the parody of medication commercials applied to cubing hardware makes more sense and the audience can relate to it more.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> I agree with everything @Nmile7300 says. Another easy to fix point: putting the camera directly on the table is not a very good angle for cubing. Even ten years ago cubers on youtube realized it. You can use a tissue box or use a jank setup like mine with a selfie stick wedged in place with a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Fix it Feliks is supposed to be a play on words on Fix it Felix from Wreck it Ralph. But yeah it still doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 3, 2021)

I'll write something up later on today.
What people have said so far are partially correct, but are missing out some crucial aspects which I'll mention in an upcoming post.


----------



## qwr (Apr 3, 2021)

I feel obligated to add that usually I'm not a stickler for video quality as in sound and visual clarity, as even the Cubing Historian has a quaint 2010 youtube channel look, but the video quality in these is a little too poor to be comfortable to watch.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 3, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> From what I can tell from you channel, there are a few problems holding you back.
> 
> 1. Lack of focus: Your content seems to be all over the place in terms of types of videos. Focus on a specific type of cubing video or style, and it will help you grow. It's ok to divert from that type of video occasionally, but right now the videos you make just seem random.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
1. I will work on trying to find my niche. Something I probably should have done even before I posted my first video.
2. I know you told me this before, and then I started doing it but then kind of stopped, and I'll admit that was out of pure laziness. I will try to get on a more fixed schedule such as, Monday choose video and brainstorm, Tuesday write script, Wednesday write more script, Thursday record/edit, Friday finish the editing if need be and post.
In fact, I think that is what I will try to do.
3. I have been in the same place almost since you told me this last time and also haven't been in the car since you mentioned it was a bad spot.
No, it didn't sound rude, I appreciate all the feedback.



qwr said:


> I agree with everything @Nmile7300 says. Another easy to fix point: putting the camera directly on the table is not a very good angle for cubing. Even ten years ago cubers on youtube realized it. You can use a tissue box or use a jank setup like mine with a selfie stick wedged in place with a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks for the feedback.
I usually have an over head angle but I didn't use it this time. (Maybe I should of) 
That story was kinda funny but how is he gonna solve his cube if it's popped? Does he put it back together? 
Maybe I should try making more relatable skits or maybe skits just aren't my thing.




Nmile7300 said:


> I think Fix it Feliks is supposed to be a play on words on Fix it Felix from Wreck it Ralph. But yeah it still doesn't make much sense.



It was. It didn't play out as well as I wanted it to.



qwr said:


> I feel obligated to add that usually I'm not a stickler for video quality as in sound and visual clarity, as even the Cubing Historian has a quaint 2010 youtube channel look, but the video quality in these is a little too poor to be comfortable to watch.



The audio and video? Or the production quality?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 3, 2021)

I enjoyed the video! Thanks for being a maker. My advice is to take what you like from the constructive criticisms you’re given, but don’t let them get in the way of enjoying what you do.

I’ve been fortunate enough to know a lot of artists, and they have stressed to me that the best artists are the ones who make a LOT of art, and not necessarily the ones that try to make a few pieces that are close to perfect.

I enjoyed the video and had fun watching it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 3, 2021)

cmhardw said:


> I enjoyed the video! Thanks for being a maker. My advice is to take what you like from the constructive criticisms you’re given, but don’t let them get in the way of enjoying what you do.
> 
> I’ve been fortunate enough to know a lot of artists, and they have stressed to me that the best artists are the ones who make a LOT of art, and not necessarily the ones that try to make a few pieces that are close to perfect.
> 
> I enjoyed the video and had fun watching it. Thanks for posting!


Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed the video! And thanks for the advice!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 5, 2021)

This is a really fun game! 




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 8, 2021)

My best video yet! wowcube.com 



 premiers at 5 PM GMT Set your reminders!!!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you for the incredible support on my most recent video (Which is above ^) This was a massive video upgrade! I spent a while researching and writing a script, found a good way to read the script while still looking at the camera, spent a very long time editing both the video and perfecting the thumbnail. I am very proud of this video and I hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 16, 2021)

My latest video! I hope you like it!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 22, 2021)

epic comparison


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 23, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> epic comparison


Nice vid. I can't stand looking at that monster go skewb though. So squary.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 23, 2021)

I also think that. I don't like stickered skewbs because they look pretty bad in my opinion. NIce comparison tho!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 23, 2021)

Yay 100th post on this thread!!



DNF_Cuber said:


> Nice vid. I can't stand looking at that monster go skewb though. So squary.


Thanks. Yeah both were weird to hold because I'm used to the concave sides of the wingy. But I think the gan is a new main.


cuberbutnotacuber said:


> I also think that. I don't like stickered skewbs because they look pretty bad in my opinion. NIce comparison tho!


Thanks. Yeah I would agree I don't like stickers on skewbs cuz they aren't as grippy.

S


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi Everybody! I can't believe I got my hands on one of these! And for only 50 cents! It does look like someone ran the lawn mower over it but that makes it look more authentic in my opinion.  Thanks For Watching! Like and subscribe!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 3, 2021)

premiering soon! happy bday!!!!!


----------



## teboecubes (May 3, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Did anyone else do finger on the app? I mainly did it for the video.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I was gonna make this exact video but couldnt because I wasnt home when the challenge took place


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 3, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> premiering soon! happy bday!!!!!


one thing id suggest is making these birthday videos in shorts
Enjoyed it though!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 4, 2021)

Hi Everybody! Beware viewers Darth Valk is coming for all Feliks Fanboys and Fangirls! JK Happy Birthday Mats and happy Star Wars Day! Thanks For Watching! Like and subscribe!

Drop a sub to the channel if you enjoyed the video, it would really mean the world to me because I work hard on these videos. So if that subscribe button is red, clicking it would show your strength with the force.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (May 17, 2021)

ending the debate! premiers at 1 pm cst


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jun 19, 2021)

YAY I'm back! I love these cubes!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jun 28, 2021)




----------

